
Profile Engine, the Facebook crawler hated by people who want to be forgotten - vinnyglennon
http://qz.com/279940/meet-profile-engine-the-spammy-facebook-crawler-hated-by-people-who-want-to-be-forgotten/
======
intopieces
I have an easily searchable name. I tried Profile Engine with my name and the
information that came up was totally inaccurate (list of friends contains no
one I'm familiar with, list of interests are all things I'm not interested in
besides "reading"). Is this more accurate if I sign up for an account or
something?

